# Borderlands 2: Langsam ladende Gegenstand-/Loot-Texturen



## RichardLancelot (23. Mai 2013)

Ahoi Community,

ich hab mir im Steam-Sale unlängst Borderlands 2 gegönnt und gestern mal die ersten 5-6 Missionen gespielt. Jetzt wundert mich folgendes: Ich denke ich habe ein ausreichend kräftiges System um das Spiel in hohen Einstellungen in einer Full-HD-Auflösung zu spielen (Details in der Sig). Dennoch bemerkt man deutlich dass die Texturen von Gegenständen gute 2-3 Sekunden brauchen um detailreich geladen zu werden. Um Grafikpower zu sparen hab ich schon die Frames auf 30 begrenzt und die Auflösung mal auf 1680x1050 runtergeregelt. Das Ergebnis war: alles war beim alten.
Ich hab zwar schon einige Berichte gelesen in denen von diesem Problem berichtet wurde, ebenso hab ich aber auch schon 'Let's-Plays' angeschaut, bei welchen das Problem nicht zu sehen war.

Hat jemand Erleuchtung für mich?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

Alle Treiber aktuell? 


Ist das denn auch so, wenn Du zb ne Kiste öffnest und dann die Texturen der Waffen usw. laden, oder ist das "nur" bei entfernen Objekten, wenn Du drauf zuläufst?


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Mai 2013)

Die Treiber sind alle auf'm neusten Stand. Das Problem bei den Welt-/Umgebungstexturen ist mir noch nichtmal so sehr aufgefallen. Am meisten nervt's eben bei Inventar, Kisten und Schränken.

Technik-Check: Borderlands 2 im Technik-Check - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de

Denen ist das auch aufgefallen...aber schon vor 6 Monaten, da muss doch mal einer auf ne Idee gekommen sein.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

Vlt fällt das einfach vielen nicht auf, weil es eh nur ne "comicgrafik" ist, oder weil viele unempfindlicher sind   ich werde mal drauf achten, ob es mir auffällt oder nicht. Vlt. gibt es ja nen Mini-Vorteil, wenn man mehr RAM hat oder so, oder wenn im Hintergrund wirklich GAR keine anderen Programme laufen?


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vlt fällt das einfach vielen nicht auf, weil es eh nur ne "comicgrafik" ist, oder weil viele unempfindlicher sind   ich werde mal drauf achten, ob es mir auffällt oder nicht. Vlt. gibt es ja nen Mini-Vorteil, wenn man mehr RAM hat oder so, oder wenn im Hintergrund wirklich GAR keine anderen Programme laufen?


 Ich mach heute Abend mal 2 Screens...'Unempfindlichkeit' würde ich in dem Fall nämlich einer Sehbehinderung gleichsetzen, wenn man nicht merkt dass die Textur mehr als 2 Augenblicke völlig matschig ist...im vorher->nacher Vergleich des GS.de-Artikels sieht man ja sehr gut was ich meine.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

Also, bei Munitionskisten ist mir das passiert, aber nur kurz, und scheinbar nur dann, wenn eine Textur wirklich zum ersten mal auftaucht. Beim Level hab ich da jetzt noch nicht sooo drauf geachtet, aber es soll ja eher bei komplett neuen Leveln vorkommen.

VIELLEICHT hängt es ja sogar mit der Windows-HDD zusammen - da hab ich nämlich eine SSD. Das Spiel selbst ist aber auf ner HDD, aber vlt wird vorher auf c: vorgeladen?


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> VIELLEICHT hängt es ja sogar mit der Windows-HDD zusammen - da hab ich nämlich eine SSD. Das Spiel selbst ist aber auf ner HDD, aber vlt wird vorher auf c: vorgeladen?


 Gleiche Konstellation bei mir. Nur das ich das Texturenladen bei JEDER Kiste habe  Ich versuch mal noch n' paar Einstellungen über's WE und berichte.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

Okay, bei Kisten hab ich das Nachladen auch oft, nur manchmal, wenn direkt als nächstes ne Kiste kommt, in der Zb der gleiche Muni-Typ ist, lädt nix. Bei Landschaft konnte ich da noch nicht so krass beobachten, ich war ijetzt auf Missionen mit vielen Ecken und Gängen, da ist das schon geladen, wenn ich um die Ecke komme. 

Aber ich vermute, dass ich so was wie zB Texturen laden beim Annähern an die Stadtmauer usw. nicht bewusst geachtet habe und es unterbewusst als gewollte Unschärfe wahrnahm ^^


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Mai 2013)

*ARGH* 
Nachdem ich nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit der Suche das gefunden habe: At least two types of blur in-game - Steam Users' Forums

Ist mir doch tatsächlich aufgefallen dass es im Grafikmenü den Punkt: "Texturübergang" gibt, der exakt das regelt was ich trotz höchster Einstellungen bei 60 FPS als Grafikschwäche ausgelegt hatte


----------

